# slaaneshi sisters of battle



## Scorpio

just curios, is it possible to have a slanneshi sister of battle. I know there is this whole incorruptible feel to the sisters, but think of the possibilities that a slaaneshi one will have, well anyways, just wanted to bounce the idea around bit.


----------



## whocares

This thread needs pictures.


----------



## Dimitri_Lensoven

you understand your talking about corrupting a servant of the inquistion right?

its not unheard of, but extremely rare.


----------



## hawkwing

Meh a little corruption never hurt anyone.

IMHO though I think they would be caught and turned into Sister Repentas. I see the Sisters as very vigilant more so than the Inquis. due to them being used prior to their becoming a seperate entity in the Inquisition and the "church" of 40k

It may be spelled wrong but you get the idea


----------



## The Wraithlord

If you are talking from a fluff point, it is unlikely. From a modeling point however, most certainly yes.


----------



## humakt

Its always possible for even the most devout to become corrupt within the 40k universe. The line from fanatiscm and heresy would be pretty thin. My own background for a chaos sisters army (not slaneesh per say), was an isolated group of sisters guarding an ancient relic, thought to belong to a saint, but in fact higly corrupt. The Sister in charge accidentally looks at the item (out of curiosity ) and is corrupted, and this is passed down the chain of command, till all are corrupted or slain. 

And from a modeling point of view, here are a couple I prepared earlier.










Cnnverting Sisters to Chaos is tricky as they are an all metal army and have a large amount of loyalist iconography.


----------



## Galahad

Well, rules wise you;d have to count them as chaos marines, and fluff wise, corrupting the sisters would be hard but not impossible...but here's my question

Every time this idea comes up (and trust me, this is not the first time) why is it always Slaaneshi?

Sisters aren't really prone to vanity or lust, in fact they;re known for about the opposite of that.

Meanwhile they sure do love killing people. Why not make them Khorneites? They're mean-spirited, closed-minded and utterly violent. They're not closet nymphos/dominatrices.


----------



## Red Orc

True enough.

But the idea (fantasy, even) of kinky nuns is part of our culture, and has been for about 800 years, added to which most gamers are guys, so...

Why not Nurgloid or Tzeentchian sisters? Simple answer - they're _not sexy enough_ for the fervid and probably foetid imaginations of 40k gamers.

And it is possible to psychologise Sisters turning to Slaanesh just because it's so utterly forbidden/repressed by their ethical codes. But, hey, that's just a post-ipso-facto rationalisation of male fantasies of 'wicked women'. If you look at Catholic stereotypes of femininity, they fall very much into the virgin/mother/whore categories; and they really inform how we see the Sisters I reckon.

So why not a bunch of pregnant and/or matronly Sisiters? See my answer above!

'I'd rather be a cyclops than a sheep...'


----------



## DeusMortemEst

I thinkit it could be a problem. I mean, being slaaneshi and all, they would have to be almost naked (he he), right? I mean, just fluff-wise? And that would be hard to convert, considdering that they have loads of clothes and uber-straight heaircuts, and generally don't look too sexy or even sexual. It's a bloody shame, but that's the case. So unless you are the greatest modeller in the world, is patient as hell and got aeons on your hands, you shouldn't attempt it.

But I like the idea.:grin:


----------



## Estragon

Why Slaaneshi? Blame Daemonifuge if nothing else. But I agree that khornate would probably be a more logical choice._However_ I also think the idea of kinky goth nuns is frankly irresistable....So yes a male gamer would peobably do just that....Hmmm....Noise Marine SOB coversions you say?...


----------



## Hespithe

I really do like the idea. And, I'd probably go Slaaneshi, too. The Noise Marine theme would fit them very well.


----------



## Alexander_67

This idea is very cool and a chaos sororitas army is something i know a lot of people i've talked to have been thinking about doing. The only real issue is the lack of convertibility with the metals. I know Pandawithissues was planning on making some possessed sororitas by combining the deamonettes and the sisters models. Swapping heads and arms etc. It is a nice idea and could use the CSM rules easy enough to field an army.



Scorpio said:


> is it possible to have a slanneshi sister of battle. I know there is this whole incorruptible feel to the sisters



There really isnt an incorruptable feel to anything at all in the 40k universe. You read the SM codex and it spouts on and on and on about how pure and how pious they are but then you switch to the new CSM codex, the quote unquote renegade chapter one, and it'd have you believe that every vet devout space marine will be a turncoat at the slightest provocation. I doubt the sororitas are any different.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Sisters of Battle aren't as prone to corruption as SM, because the Imperial Church hangs over them, but they are susceptible to chaos.

I like the idea, but it would be much easier with plastic SoBs...
-Dirge


----------



## Scorpio

well the reason that i say slaaneshi sisters spawns from the fact that so far, the sister of battle are the only female human army in the codex. there are of course the eldar, but there are not that much femals either, except for the howling banshees.

Anyways, for conversions, i was thinking of dipping into the warhammer fantasy dark elves, since they have a ton of female models that could fit in a slaanesh army.


----------



## Galahad

Why does female = slaaneshi?

Has there been an explosion of women running around raping and torturing men when I wasn't looking?

Not saying women are less likely to go to slaanesh than men, but i don't see why making them slaaneshi should depend upon their gender.


----------



## Captain Galus

call me weird, but i honestly think khornate SoBs would be hella sexy...but perhaps thats just because i admire tough women more than kinky goths :shok:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Galahad said:


> Why does female = slaaneshi?
> 
> Has there been an explosion of women running around raping and torturing men when I wasn't looking?
> 
> Not saying women are less likely to go to slaanesh than men, but i don't see why making them slaaneshi should depend upon their gender.


 
Funny you should mention that. I have a buddy who's a doctoral student in English who's writing a piece about gender issues in the Games Workshop hobby, and a lot of the discussion has to do with how Slaanesh seems to inadvertently = women. I think it's the old notion that women are a crucial part of both pain and pleasure, and then there's the fact that miniatures, just in general, are really anatomically disporportionate... like... the boobs on some of those models are beyond what's possible even with a plastic surgeon. And then we go back to Slaanesh, who seems to enjoy boobs on...everything...


I actually agree that Khornate Sisters would be kind of cool.


----------



## Scorpio

True, then i probably should a Slaanesh/Khorne mix. then some of the models could be interchangable. 
Arco flaggent for berzerkers
Sisters repentia for daemonettes
SOBs for space marines,
Seraphim for raptors
Penitent engine for dreadnought

Anyways, the reason it was Slaanesh was that I was joking around with a friend, that there is practically no female models in the imperial guard. I said well, they will probably desert if there seems to have the smallest chance of sex, so why not an army the cashes in on that. Thus the slaaneshi SOB army idea was born.


----------



## Galahad

Not enough flagellants, make them chaos spawn. Repentia would be good zerks though.

penitent engine could make a handy DP too


----------



## Shugotenshi47

Scorpio said:


> True, then i probably should a Slaanesh/Khorne mix. then some of the models could be interchangable.
> Arco flaggent for berzerkers
> Sisters repentia for daemonettes
> SOBs for space marines,
> Seraphim for raptors
> Penitent engine for dreadnought
> 
> Anyways, the reason it was Slaanesh was that I was joking around with a friend, that there is practically no female models in the imperial guard. I said well, they will probably desert if there seems to have the smallest chance of sex, so why not an army the cashes in on that. Thus the slaaneshi SOB army idea was born.


 It's true I even made up house rules for it on http://commissar.proboards22.com/index.cgi?board=General&action=display&thread=1202278368


----------



## Red Orc

Right, just because everyone else is talking about sexy slaaneshi sisters or kinky khornettes, I'm going to announce that my _next_ army (after the ?5 SM chapters, chaos marines, eldar, orks, 2 imp guard, and witch hunters armies I'm already committed to) will be female and inspired by devotion to Nurgle - just so they're _really not_ sexy.

And thus, the "Nur-girls" were conceived...


----------



## Silb

What about a female Tzeentchian army? Maybe an army of sorceress's (or whatever the plural for sorceress is) and daemons. That would be cool, although it would probably be hard to model and it would be hard to find an army to use the rules from. Maybe if it was apocalypse size it could be an army of daemons led by an eldar seer council modelled from sisters of battle models.


----------



## Hornet

Regarding the comments made by users of this forum saying that it would be hard to convert chaos sisters of battle out of the exsisting models.



DeusMortemEst said:


> I thinkit it could be a problem. I mean, being slaaneshi and all, they would have to be almost naked (he he), right? I mean, just fluff-wise? And that would be hard to convert, considdering that they have loads of clothes and uber-straight heaircuts, and generally don't look too sexy or even sexual. It's a bloody shame, but that's the case. So unless you are the greatest modeller in the world, is patient as hell and got aeons on your hands, you shouldn't attempt it.
> 
> But I like the idea.:grin:


I do agree that you have to be the greatest modeler in the world to convert Chaos SOB's out of the current models. And humakt shown us an excelent example what a file, craft knife and a bit of paientiance can do to these zelous models.

I just wanted to show you an idear that i just thought would be dam good and near enough simple conversion. (You'll have to use your imagination though, i don't have any converted models to show you)

http://uk.games-workshop.com/eldar/gallery/11/

Eldar guardians, sleak, slender and elegent (and some even have breast, that you won't have to model) some slaaneshi banners and space marine bolters (and not to mention non-overly sized green stuffed breast later) and you have an excelent base for you chaos sister of battle models!

You also could use dark eldar warriors to represent Chaos SOB models, they have more spikes :grin:

Hope this helps you to make your Chaos sister army, good luck :good:


----------



## surreal-mind

yes its possible, they have so much hatred that it could be turned around to hating the emperor

and to galahad and red orc, i'm doing a SoB - > daemon conversion using my own god, they are gunna be angry and vengeful and dedicated to desiderius and taking down the emperor.(desiderius is the god i made up, god of revenge and regret) so their not going to be all perverted  in fact they will retain their previous vanity, and have the same mind set.


----------



## Usaal

I took some sisters heavy weapons and put them into my Havoc squad for my Emperor's Children army, Just to add some flaver to the army. They dont have to be Sisters who have fallen, just females who were recruited and happen to fit into sisters armor.


----------



## MaidenManiac

The Son of Horus said:


> ... the boobs on some of those models are beyond what's possible even with a plastic surgeon...


Never underestimate the possibilities of plastic surgery :wink:

Ive seen a SoB gone NM army, and yea the idea is good, but simply removing iconography from the sisters and swapping weapons doesnt make it awsome imho :no:


----------



## LordWaffles

Scorpio said:


> slanneshi sister of battle.
> just wanted to bounce the idea around bit.


Hurr hurr....bounce.


In other news, go for it. Just don't explain the entire backstory to everyone you meet, and don't act creepy in the friendly local gaming store


----------



## LVix

The mindset which allows someone to be a part of a highly devout organisation leaves them _highly corruptable_, by chaos or cunning. It is a relatively easy(in the sense that it just needs charisma and half a brain), if long proccess to twist worship of one thing to another. So a definate yes to corrupted SoB of any kind; they are simply more likely to get caught during the process of being converted and killed or punished for it. Repentia being a prime example of this; though they do contain both willing and unwilling members.

On the modelling front; its been a long held ambition of mine to do a single slaaneshi SoB but I've never gotten round to it. 

With each of the chaos powers I'll rattle off a pure generalisation of why each would be possible and a girl's view of them: (again this is a major generalisation... other girls out there may disagree with me entirely)

Slaanesh: a rebellion against all the oppression of female sexuality in the Imperigum, very basic "we deserve more than this" or the reverse of pure submission to urges (which dare I say is the most popular option). Gamer view: what, evil and sexy? not even a girl can deny this idea is great! We just tend to wonder what we'd look like in the armour rather than with it off. 

Khorne: turning rage and anger from righteous to pure bloodlust is perhaps the simplest corruption of all, I'd argue that this would be the most common form of SoB corruption. Gamer view: Great colours to paint and a chance to let loose and show just how angry and bloodthirsty we can be... success also varies in certain monthly phases. :laugh:

Nurgle: Difficult to think of how exactly this might happen but certainly possible. Illness breeds madness (especially when the illness is chaos tainted) and the SoB certainly are not immune to being sick. This is also a form of rebellion against the denyal of procreation... another way to spawn as it were. *shiver* Gamer view: To be different or just to try something different... Nurgle is great but probly it is more common for guys to theme an army around him.

Tzeentch: Pure chaos and change, extremely easy to explain simply because Tzeentch can trick you in so many ways. (I'm not a Tzeench fan-girl... honest! :wink: ) Gamer view: Well I change my mind so many times about things I'd definately consider an army myself of Tzeentchian girls... free range converting. :biggrin:

I hope I didn't bore you too much but the whole SoB and Chas debate is one that facinates me.


----------



## KellysGrenadier

Well, you'd get an STD from a Nurgle SoB cult, right?


----------



## MaidenManiac

Thou shalt not refer to Sisters of Battle as Bolter Bitches, specially not during their red rage week :washim:

Couldnt resist one of the commands from a very enjoyable CSM diary i red a few years ago. Does that sound familiar to folks btw? The diary is about a CSM that joins the 13th crusade and is quite hillarious...


----------



## wombat_tree

hehehehe...sexy deamons with uncontrolable lust? im in :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

There's actually mention of a whole convent turning to Chaos in the latest Cain novel. The villain had sororitas bodyguards.


----------



## Guardsman Lowe

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's actually mention of a whole convent turning to Chaos in the latest Cain novel. The villain had sororitas bodyguards.


Which Cain novel?

I am thinking of doing this but what I'm going to do is have corrupted SoB models but still use the Witch Hunter codex.


----------



## Khorothis

How about Undivided Sisters? You know, nuns like the Word Bearers, except they get awesome Faith powers, while the Word Bearers are merely a paint scheme. XP


----------

